
Japanese billionaire's $9M 'social experiment' giveaway on Twitter - laurex
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-billionaire-maezawa/japanese-billionaire-maezawa-in-9-million-social-experiment-giveaway-idUSKBN1Z70YR
======
sarcasmatwork
Yes, people will be happy to get free money. Once its gone, they wont be as
happy depending what they bought. For example a new car would make them
happier longer. Money does not equal happiness. That is my hypothesis.

